# Expressvu launches Nimiq 4i, Nimiq 3 moves



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey,

Ok, so I was responding to the thread over in the Dish forms about the 6000 recievers being higher on eBay and figured I would go over to Lyngsat quickly just to make sure what I typed up was correct. When I got their, I was surprised to see that there is a new Nimiq bird at 91 west called Nimiq 4i, and has moved Nimiq 3 over to 82 west. Still don't see any MPEG 4 HD as I was looking in the thread but did Telesat Canada launch a new dish for Vu or did they somehow acquire another DirecTV/Dish Network satellite? 

Didn't see anyone mention this, figure it is part of the scene...


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Hah, new? Expressvu... ;0 Nope ;0 Directv 2 = Nimiq 4i, Nimiq 3 = DirecTV1, the REAL Nimiq4 is being designed and will launch next year...

-Bounty


----------

